# Minnesotan Dentist/Poacher/Killer of Cecil the Lion, On The Run . . . .



## Kevin

This one has been fun to follow. I have it on my G-news alert.

Seems that the dentist struck a nerve with the small impoverished African country of Zimbabwe when he slayed their most famous lion. The Africans, full of hatred and other negative fillings toward the tooth doctor, want to get to the root of the matter and cap their search for justice off by extracting him from the USA and drill his sorry ass in their own country, but so far he is refusing to denture outside the safety of his home; evidently the cavity of the situation has him in a state of mental decay .....

Walter James Palmer

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Meanwhile... This took the heat off of Planned Parenthood for a bit

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

What's going on with PP? Lemme check the news . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Damn, that's a long list of news articles to read . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

It's all about spin in the news these days.....

Did some reading, if the figures thrown out are accurate for the lion hunt he paid the going rate, not any bonus to lure a specific lion out. I wouldn't be surprised to find out his guides used that lion to guarantee a kill as they usually get paid another large sum once he gets a lion and it is very possible he had no idea which lion he shot until it was over.

Do I agree with hunting the lions? Probably not as I am not going to eat one. Do I think he should be vilified as much as he has been? No, Not unless some proof comes out that he paid to have that specific lion lured into an area where it could be shot. I don't hear anyone going on and on about the guides that set it all up needing to be shot.......

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> It's all about spin in the news these days.....
> 
> Did some reading, if the figures thrown out are accurate for the lion hunt he paid the going rate, not any bonus to lure a specific lion out. I wouldn't be surprised to find out his guides used that lion to guarantee a kill as they usually get paid another large sum once he gets a lion and it is very possible he had no idea which lion he shot until it was over.
> 
> Do I agree with hunting the lions? Probably not as I am not going to eat one. Do I think he should be vilified as much as he has been? No, Not unless some proof comes out that he paid to have that specific lion lured into an area where it could be shot. I don't hear anyone going on and on about the guides that set it all up needing to be shot.......



Minnesotan Homie . . . . 












Actually I had those same thoughts as well. This dentist has more money than the Zimbabwean treasury so they are just seeing dollar signs lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

I agree with Colin and to add to it. There are reports he already had a conviction for poaching and illegally killing a bear. May be a pattern here. I don't necessarily disagree with paid big game hunts as they bring money to these people and as long as the meat is eaten but this was said to be a lion with a collar that was tracked and in an enclosure and not just a wild lion. It's a gray area on this one. Maybe I should just ride the pine this game


----------



## Kevin

PS I do not agree with big game trophhy hunting of endangered species even if the meat is allegedly being eaten. It is proven to decimate the animal populations. Poaching is worse but legal hunting is not helping. If anyone ever saw that recent documentary about the elephants being slaughtered for their tusks you wouldn't think it is BS. It's horrible what is happening to the elephants.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson

From what I've read, the locals aren't really concerned, they like trophy hunters in general cause they bring in money, it's animal rights groups that are stirring it up,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan

So far it's not clear if he knew it was legal for that specific lion or not, but if it's found out that he did I feel we should hand his sorry butt over to them to do as they see fit.
I don't feel we should be hunting any endangered species for any amount of money and quite frankly I don't feel guided hunts are hunting, it's shooting an animal that someone else knows pretty much where it's at any time of day.
I very strongly feel that if you want to say that you bagged whatever animal you are wanting, then you should invest the time and learn what the heck you are doing and go do it yourself or it's just paying for an animal to hang on the wall so you can lie to folks saying that you hunted it. ARGH!
Please don't get me wrong, I have nothing against hunting and used to hunt regularly and absolutely love the deer and elk that someone shoots for me every year.
I guess I'll step down from my soap box now and behave.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

I'm all for hunting been doing it my entire life - but trophy hunting is BS. And whether the locals like it or not has nothing to do with whether or not it makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## davduckman2010

yea there pissed over there mean while theres hundreds of there own poachers shooting rhinos/ elephants and tourist all over Africa on a daily basis. them people don't give a dam about no dam lion im sure.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## SENC

I won't opine on this case because I don't know a thing about it. In general, though, the best way to promote population growth of a wild critter and its habitat is to allow (controlled if necessary) hunting/fishing. That may sound counterintuitive, but it has been proven time and again. Hunters and fishers invest huge sums (time, talent, and $) into preservation, and are also the best protection against poaching. 

I have some friends with ties to Africa, and they say that those in the know in country say dc'ing hunting of elephants will hasten their demise, not preserve it. I don't care a thing for big game hunting and don't think I could pull the trigger - but have no issue with those that do (legally).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## davduckman2010

now if he used this to kill it I would commend him for a fair chase hunt after they buried him

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Have to agree with Henry on the Trophy hunting. I think they hold back 2 Bighorn sheep areas in this state and auction off 1 tag for each.Brings BIG bucks in- sometimes from someone who has no intent on hunting. They use the money to enhance the other herds in the state that have an open lottery permit. Works- we have more sheep by far then we ever had. Most countries make you have a guide- they want The money...........

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I saw this on Facebook... Had to share

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Mike1950

davduckman2010 said:


> now if he used this to kill it I would commend him for a fair chase hunt after they buried him
> 
> View attachment 84404
> View attachment 84403



I don't know- the shape of that kinda reminds me of somethin else??


----------



## ironman123

Well has Whoopie and the VIEW had anything to say about this or Al Sharpton?


----------



## Tclem

well I read where our fearless leader and his gang are going to investigate this but not planned parenthood but I'll be quiet and go back to the shop

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

This whole deal stinks to high heaven IMO. As I understand it, they baited the lion out with an elephant carcass. I mean, come on A-hole, what's wrong with you?!?!?!

I have no problem at all with hunting, I'm a big supporter, but shooting fish in a barrel is just plain wrong! (And lazy!) 

Done with my rant now, Tony out.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

My understanding of big game hunts that are legal is that's how the rest of the animals in that area are preserved, thru the big money that comes in from them. I was pretty dead set against any hunting purely for sport till I heard a podcast by a guy who really laid out the economics of the situation. What gives these countries the funds to end poaching is the rich game hunters. That being said I would personally have zero interest in hunting something I had no intention of putting in my freezer. Heads on the wall never made sense to me. The bottom line is supposed to be that one to a few are culled from a population to generate revenue to protect the animals in an area. Legal or not that dudes done in business. Plus one on the distraction from the liberals favorite cause celeb, just my two cents.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HomeBody

Lions endangered? They're everywhere and doing great feeding on all the poached elephant carcasses. "Ban all hunting" will be the next liberal whine. Ho-hum. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills

Tclem said:


> well I read where our fearless leader and his gang are going to investigate this but not planned parenthood but I'll be quiet and go back to the shop



The POTUS will probably have him extradited back Africa to face punishment there if not charged here.
He damn sure didn't do anything to get Sgt. Tahmooressi extradited back to the US. Maybe his phone wasn't working those 214 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

A worthwhile read, in my opinion. 
http://caa-web-prod-01.ist.berkeley...il-makes-us-feel-good-trophy-hunting-ban-will
Still can't believe I'm posting something from Berkeley.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

There's no way I have time to read that but I will admit I know zero about the cause and effect of banning trophy hunting. My guess is that it does not prevent poaching and does not contribute to it, but it trophy hunting has an impact on poaching either way it is negligible. Poachers don't give a rat's ass what the laws are - only a moron will argue against that. Poachers also don't give a rat's ass whether or not trophy hunting is allowed in their country. 

My guess is trophy hunting is defended by trophy hunters and hunters in general. Hey I know . . . let's save the lion and sell tags for their heads. That will help a lot and the poachers will stop killing them so we can have our shot at them!


----------



## ripjack13

It took me ten minutes to read it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

But...I have lots of time on my hands...


----------



## Kevin

I don't lol. Sum it up for me in 30 minutes or less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I don't lol. Sum it up for me in 30 minutes or less.


Besides, its more fun to have opinions without letting silly facts and real world experience get in the way.

That came out a lot snarkier than I intended, but I can't figure out another way to say it. You can tell I still like you, though, because I'm still arguing with you.

I'm not saying the guy is right because I don't know that part of the world - but his experience, observations, and facts make a lot more sense to me than most of what I've read on the subject. I can't validate whether what he claims about Namibia is true, but if factual as he presents it that would contradict your supposition that hunting doesnt impact poaching. 

Granted on a much smaller scale, I can say, unequivocally, that in my experience in both NC and MS, land that is managed for game and hunted regularly has less poaching and more wildlife than neighboring property. Poachers may not care about laws, but most prefer to leave their poaching grounds in the same condition they arrived.

So, read it or don't - your call. Then agree with it or don't - also your call. I posted it because I thought it a good read written by someone a hell of a lot more knowledgeable than any of us here. Whether right or not, I can't say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Interesting read but I'm still not sure I understand the issue enough to have a valid opinion(not that it's ever stopped me from having an opinion). Truth is... I don't give a shart about Africa or lions, so I'm gonna let somebody else sort that stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Seems when you read what the africans want- it appears they are not all that fond of critters that call them dinner. Personally I do not blame them. Of course we do not have to worry about such things here, we already exterminated most animals that had us on the menu. I wonder if any of the folks writing the pro Cecil articles know what hypocrite or double standard mean???


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> I wonder if any of the folks writing the pro Cecil articles know what hypocrite or double standard mean???


No, but they know how to sign a change.org petition without any fundamental understanding of what they're petitioning for (or against). 

On that note, I admit to signing one some time back about commercial trawler fishing within certain fisheries. I researched both sides of the issue the best I could and ended up supporting it because of a close acquaintance whose opinion I trust. Since, I get mailings from them periodically and the crap getting petitioned blows my mind. Will never sign another, unless someone starts one to ban @Tclem. Hmmm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> No, but they know how to sign a change.org petition without any fundamental understanding of what they're petitioning for (or against).
> 
> On that note, I admit to signing one some time back about commercial trawler fishing within certain fisheries. I researched both sides of the issue the best I could and ended up supporting it because of a close acquaintance whose opinion I trust. Since, I get mailings from them periodically and the crap getting petitioned blows my mind. Will never sign another, unless someone starts one to ban @Tclem. Hmmm.


I am your only friend. You better leave me alone or else JACK

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

The way I see it (and it happens to be a fact, anyways), is that hunters pay for licenses, tags, etc... that money is used to enforce laws, conserve, build habitat, etc. In Ky, our FW department has done wonders for the wildlife populations. Turkey, deer, elk are all thriving. Quail are making a come back as well. Turkeys were all but gone back in the day. Elk were gone. Both were reintroduced, and have come back in huge numbers. 

I've also read quite a few things from locals to the area where this lion was killed indicating that they aren't upset at all by it. Funny how it seems the only people who care are the ones here in the states that know nothing about the lion except what they've seen on facebook.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> I am your only friend. You better leave me alone or else JACK



Oh sure bring me in as back up....I see how it is....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HomeBody

Pleistocene megafauna became extinct world wide around 20,000 yrs. ago. Except in Africa. It's a fluke of nature that the African megafauna didn't experience the 5th great extinction. I'm with Mike. Who needs Giant Cave Bears, Dire Wolves, and Saber-toothed Tigers running around? If they hadn't died out, we'd have gotten rid of them. 

Trophy hunters take mature male animals that have already reproduced. Their genes are in the next generation and harvesting one does nothing to the population in general. Poachers, on the other hand, kill any and all they can. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

HomeBody said:


> I'm with Mike. Who needs Saber-toothed Tigers running around?



me me me me!!!! i do i do i do I love those things....


----------



## Kevin

And here we see that yet ANOTHER one of my spoof posts has unintentionally lured the prey into the trap. Henry and others please go back and read my initial post all over again. It was a spoof.

I did later admit (and do admit) I don't really know how trophy hunting effects poaching, and that I thought it probably wasn't beneficial. Jon you have dovetailed the issue into full-fledged hunting in general which no one on the forum thinks I am against I have been a lifelong hunter and realize that hunters are the best stewards. But I don't know if trophy hunting makes any sense. I seriously doubt that the 3rd world nations where it mostly occurs , which are run by the same corrupt governments that make sure none of the international aid actually get to the people, will actually use the pittance raised by selling the heads of big game ... will be used to save big game. Maybe the programs are more honest and better managed in the western states that do it here. I can see that happening. I still think the guys that want to hunt just for the head are needle-dick kumquats but that is just my opinion and not worth the spit they would spew at my feet (or in my face) for saying it.

Trophy hunting seems like a load of crap to me. But admittedly, I don't know what the reality of it is when it comes to curbing poaching. Henry you may be 100% correct, but IMO it makes no sense to believe that poachers will stop stealing and start buying tags.

JMSO

(Just My Stupid Opinions)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> I am your only friend. You better leave me alone or else JACK


Yeah Henry,Those hair sticks can be rough on the eyes !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Yeah Henry,Those hair sticks can be rough on the eyes !!!


Especially if I stick him in the eye with one. Lol


----------

